# 5Lb Pizza Fattie



## John_D (Aug 8, 2019)

well off for some surgery and a stay over the weekend, but I thought I'd prep this so that it's all ready to finish when I come home Monday. leave it to firm up over the weekend and do the bacon wrap when I come home. A mix of ground beef & pork, Pizza sauce, topped with Mozzarela , green peppers, onions, salami,pepperoni,ham, garlic powder, salt & pepper. I just can't deal with the idea of coming home to no meal other than what the other half thinks is something fast and easy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice looking fattie. The innards look like a tasty mixture. I hope you have a successful surgery. 

Chris

BTW that fattie seem longer then most I've seen - did you roll it length wise instead of width wise?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 8, 2019)

That's a big ass fattie! Good luck with your surgery and all


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2019)

Holy moly that’s a fatty fattie! Good luck with the surgery.

Soooo...you’re probably not going to have an appetite after surgery until the effects of anesthesia wear off completely....Mail it to me and I will make sure it’s disposed of properly!


----------



## PorkBones (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah, that thing is huge! Looks tasty! I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## drdon (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like you may have some leftovers for a while. Hope the surgery goes well and up and moving in time to make another Fattie! Of course "The Other Half"  may decide your creation needs to eaten BEFORE you get home....


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hope surgery went well. That is one WHOPPPER fatty!!


----------



## John_D (Aug 13, 2019)

Finally home , but mobility pretty limited. Hopefully by the weekend I can walk a bit further and stay on my feet without being exhausted. Guess my patience is going to be tested as my appetite has returned. LOL


----------



## pigbark (Aug 22, 2019)

DAMN YOU DONT PLAY... hope your well and recovering..


----------

